# Elmer's Fancy



## RobWilson (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Elmer's engines seam to be popular on this site ,so yesterday i made his Fancy to give me a brake from my furnace building and other projects, i chose this engine because i could finish it in one shift .I used SS for most of the engine , piston and big end are bronze,the base was made by a wood turner friend of mine and arrived today .


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 20, 2009)

Very Very Nice! :bow:

Almost all stainless is an interesting idea!

I'm a big fan of Elmer's designs. Although many of the plans are simple for some, they are still a lot of fun to build and can be modified to suit individual taste.

An example is my avatar, That's Elmer's "Radial". 

Nice work. 

-MB


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow :bow: - all in one shift? :bow: :bow:
I'm like a magpie; I love shiny things!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, WOW ! In ONE shift !! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Beautiful finish too !!

Mike


----------



## RobWilson (Apr 20, 2009)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> Almost all stainless is an interesting idea!
> 
> I'm a big fan of Elmer's designs. Although many of the plans are simple for some, they are still a lot of fun to build and can be modified to suit individual taste.
> 
> ...


Thanks all for the comments,After having a look at the plans in his book for the first time last week , i would agree with MB (GREAT ENGINE BY THE WAY) the engines can be built from stock bar or what ever is at hand and the engine designs can be modified to your taste ,machinery,level of skill ect and are fun to build ,i will build more of Elmer's Engines.
Yes one shift ,start 9.30 am ,1 hour for lunch,finish 6.15 pm ish, its a small engine not allot of parts. 
I do like SS it polishes nice and holds the shine.


----------



## Foozer (Apr 20, 2009)

RobWilson  said:
			
		

> Hi Elmer's engines seam to be popular on this site ,so yesterday i made his Fancy to give me a brake from my furnace building and other projects, i chose this engine because i could finish it in one shift .I used SS for most of the engine , piston and big end are bronze,the base was made by a wood turner friend of mine and arrived today .



Nice, My shift starts February and ends in November, if I'm lucky I may finish one in that time. Love them Shinny Things


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 21, 2009)

What a beauty! Thm:


----------

